# WTB: 2002 Altima 2.5 Exhaust manifold



## ITR633 (Nov 9, 2007)

Anyone got one for sale that has upgraded? Got a crack in mine and dealer says that 80k mile emissions warranty will not cover it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

well i have on off my 2004 altima its been used for 50k miles but in good condition...pre cat is perfectly fine...2004 and up had been fixed for the precat problem...if u need it get to me, if not...good luck


----------



## ITR633 (Nov 9, 2007)

Yeah, I will take it as long as it doesnt have any leaks. Does anyone know if this will bolt right up? I dont want to have to modify anything. Thanks, and give me a price (shipped).


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

ok, ill need ur address so i can calculate shipping, PM me ur address and ill get u a price ASAP


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

well its the stock header for the QR25DE engine (2.5L) it will bolt on perfectly.


----------



## ITR633 (Nov 9, 2007)

awesome, PM sent.


----------



## ITR633 (Nov 9, 2007)

check your PM's!


----------

